# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Sot Eklipsi i Hënës

## Archon

*Hëna do japë spektakël 

Nga ora 23:50 deri në orën 3:49 të mëngjesit të së shtunës*

Hëna do të kalojë në hijen e Tokës, të premten e 18 tetorit, në një eklips hënor, që do të jetë i shikueshëm nga vrojtuesit e qiellit, në pjesën më të madhe të botës. Sateliti ynë do të kalojë përmes "hijes së jashtme" të planetit dhe eklipsi më i plotë do të verifikohet, kur në Evropë të jetë ora 1:50 e natës, duke u gdhirë 19 tetori.
Mirëpo efekti i këtij eklipsi do të jetë më i butë në krahasim me spektaklin e ofruar nga një eklips hënor total. Megjithëse sipas ekspertëve do të jetë gjithsesi një event astronomik i denjë për t'u vrojtuar nga specialistët e jo vetëm. "Do të ketë një errësim të pazakontë në pjesën meridionale të Hënës - ka shpjeguar astronomi Alan MAcRobert -. Do të jetë e mundshme të shihen gjurmët e hijëzimit për rreth 45 minuta, para dhe pas gjysmës së eklipsit". Ky eklips do të jetë i shikueshëm fillimisht të premten në mbrëmje në Karaibe dhe pjesën lindore të Amerikës së Jugut, më pas gjatë natës, duke u gdhirë e shtuna, do të mund të vërehet edhe në Evropë, Afrikë dhe Azi

----------


## broken_smile

ne pritje...  :buzeqeshje:

----------

